# PRESTOLITE MOTORS



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats the price on those and is the chrome street or comp


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

there chrome comp motors much heavier then the saco motors. $ 135.50


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

*prest*

Price on the double post?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

sold out but there $170.00


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup I heard the double post motor have a higher torque. Right or wrong


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

better ground too. these motors are much stronger then saco's too.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

SOLD OUT OF DOUBLE GROUND


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I add an extra grnd to mine.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I add an extra grnd to mine.


I super glue grounds on my motors too! Works great


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I used super glue once but it.makes the area cloudy.so I use sticky rice.now.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Purple Haze said:


> I super glue grounds on my motors too! Works great



Klown, it's supposed to be duct tape


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

NOT A PRESTOLITE


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS A PRESTOLITE


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

When u think u will have the prestolite plus in stock need a couple


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Klown, it's supposed to be duct tape


You've just got all the answers don't you lol.. See you in two weeks home slice


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a preatolite motor. Which post is the ground


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> You've just got all the answers don't you lol.. See you in two weeks home slice


 Oh damn! Full.house at the shop! See u too homie


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

1962 SS IMPALA UP FOR SALE , NEVER BEEN CUT. ALL MACTHING NUMBERS 327 WITH AC. LEATHER STOCK INTEIOR.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just in 20 more singal grounds motors.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Are prestolite motors as fast as any single ground. They seem durable


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

down79 said:


> Are prestolite motors as fast as any single ground. They seem durable


these ones are singal ground, and alot of people stand by them, as being the best motor on the market.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the double ground motors as fast as the single ground


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

arts66 said:


> 1962 SS IMPALA UP FOR SALE , NEVER BEEN CUT. ALL MACTHING NUMBERS 327 WITH AC. LEATHER STOCK INTEIOR.


 Is that Ralphs car? my boy owns his old 62 that looks just like that one.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

yes its Raphs car


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

down79 said:


> Are the double ground motors as fast as the single ground


they cool much faster & the extra mass is beneficial...


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one i bought a few years ago.put it away because i got a new set of pumps. I'm going to chrome the housing and throw it back on


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

TWISTBONE FOR 65 & 66 IMPALAS


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

OK FELLUS, JUST GOT ANOTHER SHIPMENT IN, ALL PRESTOLITE CHROME MOTORS ARE HERE AND THERE SELLING LIKE HOT CAKES........


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Klown, it's supposed to be duct tape


just weld it foo;;lol


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

How much the tires going for?


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

arts66 said:


>


 call me at 808-853-9929 thanks


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

arts66 said:


>




HOW MUCH FOR THE 2 DOUBLE GROUND PRESTOS IN THE PICTURE?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE 2 DOUBLE GROUND PRESTOS IN THE PICTURE?


X2?


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

arts66 said:


>


How much for the prestolite?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

just out of curiosity, is the shaft end on the Prestos spline or bearing?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> just out of curiosity, is the shaft end on the Prestos spline or bearing?


WHAT THE ?????? :dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i mean, are these like the old ones with the coupler? Or better yet, are these the og ones? Repops? Restos?
I thought it was a fair question. For what i i know they could be new, custom etc...


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

these are the rea l og prestolite motors, if you ever had one, you would know it cause it would still be in your trunk, they last for ever, unlike those china or saco's you will get 3 to 4 good hops out of them, them you have to toss um, or use them to lift your rearend with.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

$200.00 shipping included


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

I_Hold_Grudges said:


> How much for the prestolite?


 $ 200.00 shipping included


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

have any double post need a price on 4 shipped 76051


----------



## KandyMonteMan82 (Oct 9, 2012)

In need of a Presto motor.. Can I get contact info??


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

double grounds are sold out, only have chrome singal grounds now, and yes they are [prestolite motors)


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

arts66 said:


>




Is this the double post or single ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Double


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

arts66 said:


> double grounds are sold out, only have chrome singal grounds now, and yes they are [prestolite motors)



ANY IDEA WEN YOURE GETTING ANY MORE IN??


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

:dunno:


----------

